# Oatmeal soap



## cindymeredith (May 6, 2009)

should I be putting a preservative in my oatmeal soap? I use whole non instant (regular) oatmeal in my M&P and the thought just crossed my mind that maybe I need to add a preservative.

Thanks!


----------



## studioalamode (May 6, 2009)

I am not real experienced, but I have used a couple of different oatmeal recipes (published) and they do not call for a preservative.  So far, the soaps have maintained their original look and the samples I made and tried worked out well.  Someone more experienced may have a different take on this, and if so, I would like to know, too.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Janet...I haven't had any complaints from anyone about them going bad and the one I've made seems to be holding up fine. I just have a big order for some and the thought crossed my mind....


----------



## pepperi27 (May 6, 2009)

You definitely do not need to add a preservative and it will hold up beautifully.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 6, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> You definitely do not need to add a preservative and it will hold up beautifully.



Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## Ms.Missy (Jul 27, 2009)

ur soap is beautiful...where did u get the oatmeal?...the regular grocery store?

Maybe I will try to make an oatmeal soap, when I get more experienced, vary cool


----------



## cindymeredith (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms.Missy said:
			
		

> ur soap is beautiful...where did u get the oatmeal?...the regular grocery store?
> 
> Maybe I will try to make an oatmeal soap, when I get more experienced, vary cool



I get my oatmeal from the grocery store...just use regular Quaker oatmeal NOT the instant kind, though!


----------

